# [SOLVED] Update ffmpeg

## Jefferson

Beim Update von ffpmeg sagt mir portage

```

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90, required by net-misc/mediatomb-0.12.1, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=media-video/ffmpeg-0.7.6 encode vaapi

```

encode als auch vaapi sind aber als USE-Flags sowohl bei media-video/ffmpeg als auch virtual/ffmpeg gesetzt.

Egal was ich auch mache, die Fehlermeldung verschwindet nicht. Wo liegt hier der Fehler?Last edited by Jefferson on Sun Oct 30, 2011 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du danach etc-update oder dispatch-conf ausgeführt?

----------

## Jefferson

Nein.

Die Configfiles werden aber immer nach allen Updates per se mit etc-update von mir aktualisiert. 

Hab aber zur Sicherheit gerade nochmal etc-update ausgeführt.

```

etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

```

Dispatch-conf das gleiche, keine Änderungen notwendig

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal die komplette Ausgabe posten - mit "-pvt", so dass wir eine ausführliche Baumansicht deiner zu aktualisierenden Pakete sehen können?

Und vllt. auch die entsprechenden Einträge deiner package.use.

Denn irgendwo muss was im Argen sein, sonst würde sich portage nicht beschweren.

----------

## Jefferson

```

emerge -pvt --update --deep world system

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] net-misc/mediatomb-0.12.1  USE="exif ffmpeg inotify javascript mp4 mysql taglib -debug -lastfm -libextractor -thumbnail" 

[ebuild     U  ]  virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90 [0.6-r1] USE="encode vaapi -X -jpeg2k% -mp3 -sdl -theora -threads -vdpau -x264" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322-r1 [1.0_rc4_p20101114] USE="3dnow a52 alsa ass cpudetection dirac directfb dts dvdnav enca encode faac faad iconv live mmx mmxext mp3 network opengl osdmenu rar rtc schroedinger shm speex sse sse2 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xscreensaver -3dnowext -X -aalib (-altivec) -amr (-aqua) -bidi -bindist* -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -doc -dv -dvb -dvd (-dxr3) -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -gsm -ipv6 -jack -joystick -jpeg -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -lzo -mad -md5sum -mng -mpg123 -nas -nut -openal -oss -png -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -quicktime -radio -real -rtmp -samba -sdl -ssse3 -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau (-vidix) -vpx (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 8,129 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] www-apps/mediawiki-1.16.5 [1.15.1, 1.15.2, 1.15.5, 1.16.1, 1.16.2, 1.16.4] USE="imagemagick mysql ocamlopt -math -postgres -sqlite -vhosts" 12,926 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/vlc-1.1.12 [1.1.10] USE="alsa dbus directfb gcrypt ieee1394 mmx ncurses opengl sse truetype udev xcb -X -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -dts -dvb -dvd -fbcon -ffmpeg -flac -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gme -gnome -gnutls -httpd -id3tag -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libnotify -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -matroska -modplug -mp3 -mpeg -mtp -musepack -nsplugin -ogg -optimisememory -oss -png -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -qt4 -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -speex -sqlite -stream -svg (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vaapi -vcdx -vlm -vorbis (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -x264 -xml -xosd -xv -zvbi" 25,607 kB                           

[ebuild     U ~] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-4.1.4 [4.0.10-r1] USE="additions chm python -headless -rdesktop-vrdp -sdk -vboxwebsrv" 80,863 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.14 [1.41.12] USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.19.0 [1.17.4] USE="mdev nfs%* pam -debug -ipv6 -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 2,118 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/file-5.07-r3 [5.05] USE="python zlib%* -static-libs%" 584 kB

[nomerge       ] virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90 [0.6-r1] USE="encode vaapi -X -jpeg2k% -mp3 -sdl -theora -threads -vdpau -x264" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-video/ffmpeg-0.7.6  USE="3dnow 3dnowext alsa bindist bzip2 cpudetection encode hardcoded-tables ieee1394 mmx mmxext network ssse3 truetype vaapi zlib -X -aac (-altivec) -amr -avx (-celt) -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -frei0r -gsm -jack -jpeg2k -mp3 -oss -pic -qt-faststart -rtmp -schroedinger -sdl -speex -static-libs -test -theora -threads -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -vorbis -vpx -x264 -xvid" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 4,423 kB                                                                                             

[ebuild     U  ]   media-libs/libdc1394-2.1.3-r1 [2.1.2] USE="-X -doc -static-libs%" 583 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   x11-libs/libva-1.0.14 [0.32.0_p2] USE="opengl" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy -fglrx -intel -nvidia" 752 kB

[nomerge       ] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-4.1.4 [4.0.10-r1] USE="additions chm python -headless -rdesktop-vrdp -sdk -vboxwebsrv" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/libsdl-1.2.14-r6  USE="X alsa audio directfb joystick opengl video -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss (-ps3) -pulseaudio -static-libs (-svga) -tslib -xinerama -xv" 

[nomerge       ]   virtual/opengl-7.0 

[ebuild     U  ]    media-libs/mesa-7.11 [7.10.3] USE="bindist%* classic egl%* gallium llvm* shared-glapi%* -debug -gbm% -gles -motif -nptl -openvg% -pax_kernel% -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore% (-hardened%)" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 6,406 kB                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

[ebuild     U  ]     x11-proto/glproto-1.4.14-r1 [1.4.12] 111 kB

[ebuild     U  ]     x11-proto/dri2proto-2.6 [2.3] 100 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.12 [1.1.11] USE="-static-libs" 291 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.2 [1.3.1] USE="-static-libs" 268 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   x11-libs/libX11-1.4.4 [1.4.3] USE="-doc -ipv6 -static-libs -test" 2,269 kB

[nomerge       ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322-r1 [1.0_rc4_p20101114] USE="3dnow a52 alsa ass cpudetection dirac directfb dts dvdnav enca encode faac faad iconv live mmx mmxext mp3 network opengl osdmenu rar rtc schroedinger shm speex sse sse2 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xscreensaver -3dnowext -X -aalib (-altivec) -amr (-aqua) -bidi -bindist* -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -doc -dv -dvb -dvd (-dxr3) -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -gsm -ipv6 -jack -joystick -jpeg -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -lzo -mad -md5sum -mng -mpg123 -nas -nut -openal -oss -png -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -quicktime -radio -real -rtmp -samba -sdl -ssse3 -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau (-vidix) -vpx (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 

[nomerge       ]  media-sound/twolame-0.3.12  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ]   media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25 [1.0.23] USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs%" 1,036 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/libass-0.9.13 [0.9.11] USE="enca fontconfig -static-libs% (-png%)" 245 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/x264-0.0.20110426 [0.0.20101029] USE="threads -debug -pic" 484 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/dbus-1.4.16 [1.4.12] USE="-X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -test" 1,846 kB

[nomerge       ] dev-lang/php-5.3.8  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype fileinfo filter gd gdbm hash iconv json mysql phar posix session simplexml ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -curl -curlwrappers -db2 (-dbmaker) -debug -doc -embed (-empress) (-empress-bcs) -enchant (-esoob) -exif -firebird -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -ftp -gd-external -gmp -imap -inifile -interbase -intl -iodbc -ipv6 -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqli -mysqlnd -nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -readline -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -spell -sqlite -sqlite3 -suhosin (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -zip"          

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r3 [2.7.8-r1] USE="python -debug -doc -examples -icu -ipv6 -readline -static-libs% -test" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] media-video/vlc-1.1.12 [1.1.10] USE="alsa dbus directfb gcrypt ieee1394 mmx ncurses opengl sse truetype udev xcb -X -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -dts -dvb -dvd -fbcon -ffmpeg -flac -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gme -gnome -gnutls -httpd -id3tag -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libnotify -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -matroska -modplug -mp3 -mpeg -mtp -musepack -nsplugin -ogg -optimisememory -oss -png -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -qt4 -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -speex -sqlite -stream -svg (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vaapi -vcdx -vlm -vorbis (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -x264 -xml -xosd -xv -zvbi"                                     

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.8  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild     U  ]   x11-proto/xproto-7.0.22 [7.0.21] USE="-doc" 276 kB

[nomerge       ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.3-r1  USE="nfsv3 nfsv4 tcpd -caps -ipv6 -kerberos" 

[ebuild     U  ]  sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.14 [1.41.12] USE="-nls" 479 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/busybox-1.19.0 [1.17.4] USE="mdev nfs%* pam -debug -ipv6 -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 

[ebuild     U  ]  sys-libs/pam-1.1.5 [1.1.3] USE="berkdb cracklib -audit -debug -nis% -nls (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 1,584 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.11  USE="(ipc) less -build -doc -epydoc -python2 -python3 (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-lang/python-3.1.4-r3 [3.1.3-r1] USE="gdbm ncurses ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -readline -sqlite -tk -wininst" 8,005 kB

[nomerge       ] media-sound/mp32ogg-0.11-r5 

[nomerge       ]  media-sound/mpg123-1.13.2  USE="alsa sse (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-altivec) (-coreaudio) -ipv6 -jack (-mmx) -nas -oss -portaudio -pulseaudio -sdl" 

[ebuild     U  ]   media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.24.1 [1.0.23] USE="python -alisp -debug -doc -static-libs%" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 814 kB                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

[ebuild     U  ]    dev-lang/python-2.7.2-r3 [2.7.1-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -readline -sqlite -tk -wininst" 11,494 kB

[ebuild     U  ]     dev-util/pkgconfig-0.26 [0.25-r2] USE="-hardened" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.220.0-r1 

[nomerge       ]  dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1 [5.12.3-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads" 

[nomerge       ]   sys-libs/db-4.8.30  USE="java -doc -examples -nocxx -tcl -test" 

[nomerge       ]    virtual/jre-1.6.0 

[nomerge       ]     virtual/jdk-1.6.0 

[ebuild     U  ]      dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.10.3-r2 [1.10.2] USE="alsa -X -doc -examples -nsplugin -source" 34,367 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r11 [4.1-r10] USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 58 kB

[ebuild     U ~] sys-apps/openrc-0.9.4 [0.8.3-r1] USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug (-selinux)" 160 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  virtual/pam-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.18 [1.17] 623 kB

[nomerge       ] media-sound/mp32ogg-0.11-r5 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-perl/MP3-Info-1.240.0 [1.24] 0 kB

[nomerge       ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.3-r1  USE="nfsv3 nfsv4 tcpd -caps -ipv6 -kerberos" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/libevent-2.0.14 [2.0.10] USE="-static-libs -test" 814 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-firewall/iptables-1.4.12.1 [1.4.10] USE="-ipv6 -netlink%" 463 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/dcraw-9.10 [9.05] USE="-gimp -jpeg -jpeg2k% -lcms -nls" LINGUAS="de -ca -cs -da -eo -es -fr -hu -it -nl -pl -pt -ru -sv -zh_CN -zh_TW" 169 kB

[nomerge       ] net-analyzer/nmap-5.51  USE="ssl -gtk -lua" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0e [1.0.0d] USE="bindist (sse2) zlib -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -test" 

[ebuild     U  ]   app-misc/ca-certificates-20110502-r1 [20090709] 171 kB

[ebuild     U  ] www-servers/apache-2.2.21-r1 [2.2.17] USE="doc ssl -debug -ldap (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -cgi -cgid -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -proxy_scgi -reqtimeout -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 5,263 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.21 [2.2.17] USE="ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.12 [1.3.11] USE="berkdb gdbm mysql -doc -freetds -ldap -odbc -postgres -sqlite (-sqlite3%)" 594 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0e [1.0.0d] USE="bindist (sse2) zlib -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -test" 3,946 kB

[nomerge       ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.14-r6  USE="X alsa audio directfb joystick opengl video -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss (-ps3) -pulseaudio -static-libs (-svga) -tslib -xinerama -xv" 

[nomerge       ]  virtual/glu-7.0 

[nomerge       ]   media-libs/mesa-7.11 [7.10.3] USE="bindist%* classic egl%* gallium llvm* shared-glapi%* -debug -gbm% -gles -motif -nptl -openvg% -pax_kernel% -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore% (-hardened%)" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 

[ebuild  N     ]    sys-devel/llvm-2.8-r2  USE="libffi -debug -llvm-gcc -multitarget -ocaml -test -udis86" 8,899 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/audiofile-0.3.1 [0.2.7] USE="-static-libs%" 706 kB

[nomerge       ] media-gfx/dcraw-9.10 [9.05] USE="-gimp -jpeg -jpeg2k% -lcms -nls" LINGUAS="de -ca -cs -da -eo -es -fr -hu -it -nl -pl -pt -ru -sv -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/netpbm-10.51.00-r2 [10.49.00] USE="zlib -X -jbig -jpeg -jpeg2k -png -rle (-svga) -tiff -xml" 1,800 kB

[ebuild     U ~] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4 [4.0.10] USE="-pax_kernel%" 495 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.1.0 [6.6.5.6] USE="bzip2 corefonts cxx openmp perl truetype zlib -X -autotrace -djvu -fftw -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg -jpeg2k -lcms -lqr -lzma% -opencl% -openexr -png -q32 -q64% -q8 -raw -static-libs -svg -tiff -webp% -wmf -xml" VIDEO_CARDS="(-nvidia%)" 7,573 kB                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/linux-sources-0 [2.6] USE="(-hardened%) (-xrc%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ]  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.6 [2.6.31-r10, 2.6.32-r7, 2.6.33-r2, 2.6.34-r1, 2.6.34-r6, 2.6.34-r11, 2.6.34-r12, 2.6.36-r5, 2.6.36-r8, 2.6.37-r4, 2.6.38-r6] USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 75,183 kB

[nomerge       ] www-servers/apache-2.2.21-r1 [2.2.17] USE="doc ssl -debug -ldap (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -cgi -cgid -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -proxy_scgi -reqtimeout -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker"  

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/apr-1.4.5 [1.4.4] USE="urandom uuid -doc -older-kernels-compatibility" 738 kB

[nomerge       ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322-r1 [1.0_rc4_p20101114] USE="3dnow a52 alsa ass cpudetection dirac directfb dts dvdnav enca encode faac faad iconv live mmx mmxext mp3 network opengl osdmenu rar rtc schroedinger shm speex sse sse2 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xscreensaver -3dnowext -X -aalib (-altivec) -amr (-aqua) -bidi -bindist* -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -doc -dv -dvb -dvd (-dxr3) -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -gsm -ipv6 -jack -joystick -jpeg -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -lzo -mad -md5sum -mng -mpg123 -nas -nut -openal -oss -png -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -quicktime -radio -real -rtmp -samba -sdl -ssse3 -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau (-vidix) -vpx (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/DirectFB-1.4.9-r1 [1.4.9] USE="mmx sse sysfs truetype zlib -X -debug -doc -fbcon -gif -jpeg -png -sdl -static-libs -v4l -v4l2" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -dynapro -elo2300 -joystick -lirc -mutouch -tslib" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-nsc) -nvidia -r128 -radeon -s3 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB                                                                                                                                                                                            

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r1 [4.3.4, 4.4.5] USE="fortran mudflap (multilib) openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite -gtk (-hardened) (-libffi) -lto -multislot -nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -nptl -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 64,856 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  sys-devel/binutils-2.21.1-r1 [2.20.1-r1] USE="-multislot -multitarget -nls -static-libs% -test -vanilla" 18,572 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   sys-devel/flex-2.5.35_p10 [2.5.35] USE="-nls -static -test%" 41 kB

[nomerge       ] media-video/vlc-1.1.12 [1.1.10] USE="alsa dbus directfb gcrypt ieee1394 mmx ncurses opengl sse truetype udev xcb -X -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -dts -dvb -dvd -fbcon -ffmpeg -flac -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gme -gnome -gnutls -httpd -id3tag -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libnotify -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -matroska -modplug -mp3 -mpeg -mtp -musepack -nsplugin -ogg -optimisememory -oss -png -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -qt4 -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -speex -sqlite -stream -svg (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vaapi -vcdx -vlm -vorbis (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -x264 -xml -xosd -xv -zvbi"                                     

[nomerge       ]  dev-libs/DirectFB-1.4.9-r1 [1.4.9] USE="mmx sse sysfs truetype zlib -X -debug -doc -fbcon -gif -jpeg -png -sdl -static-libs -v4l -v4l2" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -dynapro -elo2300 -joystick -lirc -mutouch -tslib" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-nsc) -nvidia -r128 -radeon -s3 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

[ebuild     U  ]   media-libs/freetype-2.4.7 [2.4.4] USE="bindist bzip2%* -X -auto-hinter -debug -doc -fontforge -static-libs% -utils" 1,456 kB

[ebuild     U  ]    sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r1 [2.2.10] USE="-test% -vanilla" 833 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.7  USE="acl unicode -caps -gmp -nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 

[ebuild     U  ]  sys-apps/acl-2.2.51 [2.2.49] USE="(-nfs) -nls -static-libs%" 377 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   sys-apps/attr-2.4.46 [2.4.44] USE="-nls -static-libs%" 331 kB

[nomerge       ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.56  USE="community perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -static -test -xtradb" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7 

[nomerge       ]   dev-perl/DBI-1.615  USE="-test" 

[nomerge       ]    dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0 

[nomerge       ]     virtual/perl-Storable-2.20 

[nomerge       ]      perl-core/Storable-2.20 

[ebuild     U  ]       dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1 [5.12.3-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads" 12,069 kB

[nomerge       ] media-libs/mesa-7.11 [7.10.3] USE="bindist%* classic egl%* gallium llvm* shared-glapi%* -debug -gbm% -gles -motif -nptl -openvg% -pax_kernel% -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore% (-hardened%)" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

[ebuild     U  ]  app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.4 [1.2.1] 8 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10  USE="ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 

[ebuild     U  ]  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20110928 [20110129] USE="-development" 34,720 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15.3 [1.15] USE="-nls" 1,621 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.32 [3.28] USE="-nls" LINGUAS="de -cs -da -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,108 kB

[ebuild     U ~] sys-apps/baselayout-2.1 [2.0.3] USE="-build" 40 kB

[nomerge       ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322-r1 [1.0_rc4_p20101114] USE="3dnow a52 alsa ass cpudetection dirac directfb dts dvdnav enca encode faac faad iconv live mmx mmxext mp3 network opengl osdmenu rar rtc schroedinger shm speex sse sse2 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xscreensaver -3dnowext -X -aalib (-altivec) -amr (-aqua) -bidi -bindist* -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -doc -dv -dvb -dvd (-dxr3) -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -gsm -ipv6 -jack -joystick -jpeg -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -lzo -mad -md5sum -mng -mpg123 -nas -nut -openal -oss -png -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -quicktime -radio -real -rtmp -samba -sdl -ssse3 -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau (-vidix) -vpx (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 

[ebuild     U  ]  app-arch/unrar-4.0.7 [3.9.10] 150 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-devel/binutils-2.21.1-r1 [2.20.1-r1] USE="-multislot -multitarget -nls -static-libs% -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N     ]  virtual/yacc-0  0 kB

[nomerge       ] media-video/vlc-1.1.12 [1.1.10] USE="alsa dbus directfb gcrypt ieee1394 mmx ncurses opengl sse truetype udev xcb -X -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -dts -dvb -dvd -fbcon -ffmpeg -flac -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gme -gnome -gnutls -httpd -id3tag -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libnotify -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -matroska -modplug -mp3 -mpeg -mtp -musepack -nsplugin -ogg -optimisememory -oss -png -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -qt4 -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -speex -sqlite -stream -svg (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vaapi -vcdx -vlm -vorbis (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -x264 -xml -xosd -xv -zvbi"                                     

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.2.1 [0.1.6] USE="-doc -static-libs%" 323 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r11 [4.1-r10] USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U  ]  sys-process/cronbase-0.3.3 [0.3.2-r1] 0 kB

[nomerge       ] x11-libs/libva-1.0.14 [0.32.0_p2] USE="opengl" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy -fglrx -intel -nvidia" 

[nomerge       ]  sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 

[ebuild     U  ]   sys-devel/automake-wrapper-5 [4] 0 kB

[nomerge       ] media-sound/mp32ogg-0.11-r5 

[nomerge       ]  media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.4.0  USE="ogg123 -flac -kate -nls -speex" 

[nomerge       ]   media-libs/libao-1.0.0-r1  USE="alsa -mmap -nas -pulseaudio -static-libs" 

[nomerge       ]    media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.24.1 [1.0.23] USE="python -alisp -debug -doc -static-libs%" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

[ebuild     U  ]     media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.24 [1.0.23] 3,526 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r1 [4.3.4, 4.4.5] USE="fortran mudflap (multilib) openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite -gtk (-hardened) (-libffi) -lto -multislot -nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -nptl -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-libs/mpc-0.8.2  536 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.1_p4 [3.0.0_p3] 1,128 kB

[ebuild     U  ]    dev-libs/gmp-5.0.2 [4.3.2] USE="-nocxx" 1,978 kB

[nomerge       ] dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.10.3-r2 [1.10.2] USE="alsa -X -doc -examples -nsplugin -source" 

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r2 [4.1.6-r1] USE="-X -rle -static-libs%" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/openrc-0.9.4 [0.8.3-r1] USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug (-selinux)" 

[nomerge       ]  virtual/init-0 

[ebuild     U ~]   sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3 [2.88-r2] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-devel/llvm-2.8-r2  USE="libffi -debug -llvm-gcc -multitarget -ocaml -test -udis86" 

[nomerge       ]  virtual/libffi-0 

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-libs/libffi-3.0.10 [3.0.9-r2] USE="-debug -static-libs -test" 736 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.11  USE="(ipc) less -build -doc -epydoc -python2 -python3 (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[ebuild     U  ]  app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.3 [0.2.2] USE="-caps" 75 kB

[nomerge       ] virtual/libc-0 

[nomerge       ]  sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2  USE="(multilib) -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) -nls -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U  ]   sys-libs/timezone-data-2011j [2011e] USE="-nls" 327 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1 [3.12-r1] USE="-static" 233 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/readline-6.2_p1 [6.1_p2] 2,226 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r4  USE="acpi apm crypt -X -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U  ]  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.39 [2.6.36.1] 4,583 kB

[nomerge       ] dev-lang/php-5.3.8  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype fileinfo filter gd gdbm hash iconv json mysql phar posix session simplexml ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -curl -curlwrappers -db2 (-dbmaker) -debug -doc -embed (-empress) (-empress-bcs) -enchant (-esoob) -exif -firebird -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -ftp -gd-external -gmp -imap -inifile -interbase -intl -iodbc -ipv6 -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqli -mysqlnd -nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -readline -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -spell -sqlite -sqlite3 -suhosin (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -zip"          

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/libpng-1.5.5 [1.4.5] USE="-apng% -static-libs" 670 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/make-3.82-r1 [3.82] USE="-nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20110202 [20100924] 49 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.3 [5.0.1] USE="threads -nls -static-libs" 1,228 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/file-5.07-r3 [5.05] USE="python zlib%* -static-libs%" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-lang/python-3.1.4-r3 [3.1.3-r1] USE="gdbm ncurses ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -readline -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r5 [2.0.1-r3] USE="-examples% -static-libs%" 436 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r3 [1.0.6] USE="-static -static-libs%" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.20 ("<sys-apps/util-linux-2.20" is blocking sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3)

Total: 88 packages (79 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 5 new, 3 in new slots), Size of downloads: 467,919 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/util-linux-2.19.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (dev-libs/apr-1.4.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.73-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (sys-fs/udev-164-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (x11-libs/libSM-1.2.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (sys-fs/mdadm-3.1.4::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/util-linux required by @system

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r4::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by (virtual/init-0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90, required by net-misc/mediatomb-0.12.1, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=media-video/ffmpeg-0.7.6 encode vaapi

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

```

Zur Info: Der Teil mit den doppelten Paketen ist kein Problem!

Die Ausgabe von package.use

```

net-misc/mediatomb ffmpeg inotify mp4

media-video/ffmpeg encode vaapi

virtual/ffmpeg encode vaapi

```

----------

## franzf

Probier mal, alles einzeln zu aktualisieren:

```
# emerge -1 media-video/ffmpeg

# emerge -1 virtual/ffmpeg

# emerge -uD world
```

----------

## Josef.95

Lasse dich bezüglich ffmpeg nicht verwirren, das Hauptproblem ist doch zunächst der Block 

```
[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.20 ("<sys-apps/util-linux-2.20" is blocking sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3) 
```

 Diesen würde ich als erstes auflösen.

Du hast vermutlich sysvinit-2.88-r3 aus testing demaskiert, und das geht nicht mit <sys-apps/util-linux-2.20

bzw der aktuell stable Version util-linux-2.19.1Last edited by Josef.95 on Sun Oct 30, 2011 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jefferson

Update von media-video/ffmpeg hat funktioniert.

emerge -l virtual/ffmpeg gibt folgendes aus:

```

emerge -l virtual/ffmpeg

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.7.6  USE="encode* vaapi*" 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90 [0.6-r1] USE="-jpeg2k%" 

*ffmpeg-0.6.90

  05 Apr 2011; Alexis Ballier <aballier@gentoo.org> +ffmpeg-0.6.90.ebuild:

  add a virtual for the upcoming 0.6.90 release so that packages needing more

  recent features can depend on it

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90, required by virtual/ffmpeg (argument)

=media-video/ffmpeg-0.7.6 encode vaapi

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

```

----------

## Jefferson

Ein emerge von ffmpeg ohne encode und vaapi mit nachfolgendem update von virtual/ffmpeg und erneutem update von ffmpeg mit encode und vaapi hat das problem gelöst.

----------

